# 08 Chevy 2500HD suspension setup needed?



## sdnomad (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 2008 Chevy 2500HD Duramax 4x4 crewcab with stock suspension. I'm installing an 8' Western Ultramount straight blade plow. I plow very just my own drive and 4 rental properties. These trucks have a nose down stance to start with without any kind of load. Would I need to do anything to the front suspension or would ballast be good enough? I'd rather not carry a large amount of ballast all winter long, if I could help it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There was just a thread on this. I think some of the answer was torsion keys and something else. Dont remember off hand. I will add coil over shocks.


----------



## sdnomad (Jan 28, 2010)

I believe the Western plow model is a Pro Plus II, so it is a heavy plow. Listed weight is 650 lbs.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

650 lb is not all that heavy of a plow, just put a set of timbrens on it and everything should be fine.


----------



## sdnomad (Jan 28, 2010)

After installing plow mount brackets I cannot clear a curb stop without hitting the curb with the brackets. If I wanted to level the truck front to rear, what would I need to do without having to replace a ton of parts? Will a new 2.5" leveling kit with torsion keys cause stress on existing front end components?

Will Timbrens do anything to hold the front end up without the plow on?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

dieselss;1656391 said:


> There was just a thread on this. I think some of the answer was torsion keys and something else. Dont remember off hand. I will add coil over shocks.


Please share a link to where these coilovers can seen. 
Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There isn't one. I just added the coil overs as my .02


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

2 turns on the torsion bars and add timbrens. A world of difference!!! I needed them (timbrens) on my 2008 2500hd but never did. I hit the plow mounts on the curbs a lot. Just put them on my 2013 2500hd and put 2 turns and the torsion bars. Perfect attack angle on the plow now and goes well over the curbs. Only
issue is that you might want an alignment check if you turn your torsion bars but that's a 50 50. But timbrens are a must.


----------



## sdnomad (Jan 28, 2010)

I did install the timbrens and crank the torsion bars 4 turns and it fixed the low front end. Do you think that 4 turns might be too much? Will 4 turns put strain on the other front end parts? I did not do a front end alignment after turning up the torsion bars.



MNPLOWCO;1669478 said:


> 2 turns on the torsion bars and add timbrens. A world of difference!!! I needed them (timbrens) on my 2008 2500hd but never did. I hit the plow mounts on the curbs a lot. Just put them on my 2013 2500hd and put 2 turns and the torsion bars. Perfect attack angle on the plow now and goes well over the curbs. Only
> issue is that you might want an alignment check if you turn your torsion bars but that's a 50 50. But timbrens are a must.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

4 turns is the max that the thread should allow...which puts a lot of pressure on the frames cross member as you "bounce along". Your ride will be much rougher and at 4 turns you are lifting the body up and that might give you some odd tire wear. Two turns were good for me and my set up due to the fact that the Timbrens are already almost touching before I add the load of the plow on lift. When I lift, the load transfers for my Timbrens before the body starts to drop. Plus when there is no plow on your rig, the fillings in your teeth don't rattle out as you go over the railroad tracks.
Cheers
MNPLOWCO


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

4 is fine you need alignment


----------



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

Fwiw, Timbrens and 5 cranks on the torsion bars raised my truck up nicely. Added new shocks with extenders. Took it for a quick drive tonight thought the truck actually rode better than before. A little firmer but nice.

Was surprised how easy the torsion bars tightened up. 2' breaker bar with an 18 mil socket did the trick.


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Timbrens timbrens timbrens!!!! Can't say it enough or enough about them. Ballast is a huge factor as well.


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

wow I cranked mine up 8 turns and put plow frame on had headlights reamed so not to blind other drivers and getting a front-end alignment, I used just a 3/8 socket set to turn the bolt must be the Wheaties. ride is stiffer but it feels like my other truck was an 06 2500HD crew cab, I'll be posting pic's just haven't had time to re-hook-up the plow


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Timbrens don't crank unless you want your front end to wear out 2x quicker


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with not cranking the torsion bars past too many turns. I know you can crank them way out but the truck builders say that it can take a toll on your front end if you over do it. I was told 2 to 4 should be the max. You can go all the way to the ends of the threads but your not supposed to. (just cuz you can, doesn't mean you should) That's a lot of pressure on those leverage points.
Cheers and Happy Plowing.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

That is 2 - 4 turns past the Factory Spec. You can crank them the other way
for the "low rider" effect. Then you don't need a plow...you just push the snow away with your front bumper.
Cheers


----------

